# They dont need our Pity....



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I want to take him home and feed him... put him on fuzzy blankets in front of the heater... and hug and kiss him... A LOT!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aww, what a good looking cat. Two of my favorite cats at the shelter have the crumpled ear. When people ask how they get them, I answer "mites, fights, or frostbite". In honesty, I don't really know for sure, but those three reasons rhyme.


----------



## CatMomNY (Sep 19, 2013)

My little rescue kitty has a crinkly ear. It sticks straight out to the side so adorably! It was one of the things I found so endearing about him when I met him at the shelter.


----------



## bobbycos (Aug 5, 2013)

MowMow said:


> Oh my gosh, I want to take him home and feed him... put him on fuzzy blankets in front of the heater... and hug and kiss him... A LOT!



you hit the nail on the head

i actually carry 2 cans of wet food in my backpack for any semi-friendly ferals i run into, when they come up to me loudly meowing i know what they want


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

MowMow said:


> Oh my gosh, I want to take him home and feed him... put him on fuzzy blankets in front of the heater... and hug and kiss him... A LOT!


This!! yesterday I took my mom lunch and a skinny black kitten was in the road. It ran away when I stopped though :'( when I go back through I will have to see if I can find it again. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

